# Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket Questions



## duhbanjopicker

New to Android since port to HP Touchpad. I'm trying to steer away from Apple and thinking of purchasing the new Galaxy S2 Skyrocket.

Are there any custom Roms available for this new device? 
Anyone purchased one yet and how do you like it?


----------



## raptastics

Hey I don't think there are any custom roms for the Skyrocket yet as it just came out. The GS II variants have been pretty popular though so I don't imagine it'll be long. Well make sure to get it it's own subforum soon too as well.

I really want this phone btw.









Sent from my SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## duhbanjopicker

Just bought it. Got it for $149. Bye bye Fruit company, I'm an official Andriod boy now.

I hate to ask, but I've searched through the XDA forums for possible root for this device. Anyone have a suggested one that works and easy?


----------



## duhbanjopicker

Found my root and was successful. I'm officially Jailbroken, I mean, Rooted!. lol


----------



## Kaze105

I know the exynos is considered better than the qualcomm in the skyrocket, but how much better is it? Is it noticeably better, or barely better that you cant really tell the difference.


----------



## reygeoffrey

duhbanjopicker said:


> New to Android since port to HP Touchpad. I'm trying to steer away from Apple and thinking of purchasing the new Galaxy S2 Skyrocket.
> 
> Are there any custom Roms available for this new device?
> Anyone purchased one yet and how do you like it?


btw its not a tablet. Its a big amazing phone


----------



## duhbanjopicker

Amazing phone it is! I've noticed folks perfer the Exynos over Qualcomm, but make no bones about it, it's still fast and doesn't lag. Plays games well. 1080p video recording and playback. The only drawback is the screen resolution, but I can deal with it!


----------



## jaredw18

I recommend the zurgrush root for the skyrocket.


----------



## bLaw

got this phone and its awesome!! would recommend to anyone.. running sky ice cream sandwich rom on at&t version.. loving it!


----------



## KaliKot

Kaze105 said:


> I know the exynos is considered better than the qualcomm in the skyrocket, but how much better is it? Is it noticeably better, or barely better that you cant really tell the difference.


Significantly. Have you compared an HTC device to an Exynos S2 side by side?

Even the rezound is slower thn the S2

Sent from my HP Touchpad CM7 using Tapatalk


----------



## rickcr

bLaw said:


> got this phone and its awesome!! would recommend to anyone.. running sky ice cream sandwich rom on at&t version.. loving it!


I'm a newb to the Android and just purchased the Skyrocket. I own a Mac but comfortable with Linux and the command line etc. Can you help me with a link to where you got the ROM to run ICS (I'm on at&t also.) I've been googling but it's a bit a confusing. I assume I have to root the device first? Looks like this guide for rooting should help me http://forum.xda-dev...502#post8615502

But what about the ROM? I'm having trouble tracking down where I need to find it and how to install it? (While googling I came across this post.) Any help much appreciated.


----------

